# How many here ride motorcycles



## Tom Hudson (Jan 23, 2011)

Motorcycles have been a passion of mine for 50 years - Last spring I sold my 2008 Goldwing - I was going to hang up my leathers for good - then I screwed up & got on Craigs list & this old girl was listed - BMW 2000 - R1100RT - Limited edition - As Mint as you can get - 9,000 miles _ called the guy - we talked 3 or 4 times - Finally we agreed on a number - I get to his house & he had a funny look on his face & told me he couldn't sell the bike - just couldn't - I told him I understood & no harm was done - a week later he calls me back up & said he really needed the dollars & said he wanted me to have the bike if I still wanted it - two hours later I had it home - Runs like a new one - great touring bike - gets over 50 MPG and has a 7 gal tank! I like it - tom


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Yup I love bikes!!!!!


















And I really love mine: 2010 Harley fatboy lo


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Hey you guys,
You both have very nice bikes, I wish I could have a fat boy myself, but they are too expensive here in Mexico. Saludos







.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That's a fantastic bike, Tom!
I ride a 2006 Suzuki V-Strom 650. Here's an article about it (and me) in Motorcyclist magazine:
http://www.motorcyclistonline.com/features/122_1104_2006_suzuki_v_strom_650/index.html


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Xidoo said:


> Hey you guys,
> You both have very nice bikes, I wish I could have a fat boy myself, but they are too expensive here in Mexico. Saludos
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, they're too expensive everywhere; but you only get one shot at this very short life and you don't get extra points for dying rich!







use that good credit and make your dream come true. I can barely afford the payments but I'm glad that I own it.


----------



## bikermikearchery (Sep 30, 2010)

I've had a Harley since befor it was cool.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice bikes all of them,I don't have one but if I did it would most likely be a Fatboy and a Yamaha V- MAX 1500cc


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

bikes (in the uk) need to go round corners and stop quickly.... top speed and monster power is not everything. my Honda XBR 500 single cylinder was my favorite bike (b roads, no traffic. good in town to)


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> bikes (in the uk) need to go round corners and stop quickly.... top speed and monster power is not everything.


I wish more people had that attitude about bikes in the States. Motorcycles here are less about transportation or sport and more about driveway jewlery and penis extension. Even the sportbikes are that way, usually ridden by people who have no buisness being on them.
I worked in the motorcycle industry for a couple of years and have been a rider for most of my life and it bothers me right to death how most people treat the sport and the impression it has on the non-riding public.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

know im working from a stereo type here but I thought the US was perfect for the big cruiser / straight line lunatic bikes ?


----------



## bronskimac (Aug 15, 2011)

1991 Honda NTV600K
108K on the clock. Used every day.

I'll find a picture later.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

bronskimac said:


> 1991 Honda NTV600K
> 108K on the clock. Used every day.
> 
> I'll find a picture later.


I looked that up. Very cool!
Is the NTV600 a first generation Hawk? That's what it looks like. Engine (although 50cc smaller) and swingarm are the same for sure.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

One day I will get a motorcycle!


----------



## bronskimac (Aug 15, 2011)

M_J said:


> 1991 Honda NTV600K
> 108K on the clock. Used every day.
> 
> I'll find a picture later.


I looked that up. Very cool!
Is the NTV600 a first generation Hawk? That's what it looks like. Engine (although 50cc smaller) and swingarm are the same for sure.
[/quote]
The US got the Hawk with an aluminium frame and chain drive, a real racer. Europe got a steel frame and a shaft drive, still handles exceptionally and some riders give sports bikes a shock when the roads get twisty (not me, I am very sedate). The Japanese also got the Hawk but it was known as a Bros. Around 1991 the Revere got an upgrade to 650cc and called the NTV650. Finaly the NTV evolved into the full faired Deauville with a 700cc engine. I think the Hawk had a shorter run in the USA and didn't get further development. An article about the NTV/Hawk timeline here

I've had the Rever for about four years. Considering it's age (20 years old) I have had few problems, mainly a few electrical failures but nothing that has left me stranded. I have no plans to change the bike, it serves me well.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I see, didn't notice it was a shaftie.
A friend of mine had a Hawk. Really wonderful bike! Not a great fit for the American market. The Suzuki SV650 filled that niche pretty well. Now they don't even sell the unfaired SV here anymore. A real shame.
I like the NT700V as well. Honda just introduced it here a couple of years ago.


----------



## Tom in Kingman AZ (Jul 31, 2011)

So I guess my Mountain Bike with a 48cc Chinese engine doesn't count. Here in the desert it gets me EVERYWHERE. If I get stuck I just pick it up and carry it a few feet to slid ground. If the engine ever quits (it NEVER has) I can peddle home. In my defense, at one time and for 4 years my daily driver (California) was a Honda 550-4. Solid basic bike. I found that the easiest way to find a stupid car driver was to be riding a MC anywhere around them.


----------



## bronskimac (Aug 15, 2011)

Tom in Kingman AZ said:


> So I guess my Mountain Bike with a 48cc Chinese engine doesn't count. Here in the desert it gets me EVERYWHERE. If I get stuck I just pick it up and carry it a few feet to slid ground. If the engine ever quits (it NEVER has) I can peddle home. In my defense, at one time and for 4 years my daily driver (California) was a Honda 550-4. Solid basic bike. I found that the easiest way to find a stupid car driver was to be riding a MC anywhere around them.


Two wheels and an engine, to me that makes it a bike. Got any pictures?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Tom in Kingman AZ said:


> So I guess my Mountain Bike with a 48cc Chinese engine doesn't count. Here in the desert it gets me EVERYWHERE. If I get stuck I just pick it up and carry it a few feet to slid ground. If the engine ever quits (it NEVER has) I can peddle home. In my defense, at one time and for 4 years my daily driver (California) was a Honda 550-4. Solid basic bike. I found that the easiest way to find a stupid car driver was to be riding a MC anywhere around them.


[/quote]
Yep, what he said! I lived in Phoenix for a while and a Suzuki Bandit 600 was my only transportation.


----------



## bikermikearchery (Sep 30, 2010)

The other bike in my garage. It was my Dads bike for 32 years.


----------



## bronskimac (Aug 15, 2011)

bikermikearchery said:


> The other bike in my garage. It was my Dads bike for 32 years.


Cool


----------



## HopefulHunter (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm on 'L Plates' on a Honda Shadow VT125. I've been riding nearly 4 years now but am still happy to ride on a learner license for the time being, going to take the full test when I'm 21.

I love how many other bikers are disbelieving when they see my big little bike and I tell them it's a 125, if you put it next to the 750 it doesn't look like a 125, if you put it next to the 125 kawasaki or suzuki 'harley' copies it looks like a 750!

Even if I do move onto a bigger bike when I take my test (And for riding in England I'm not sure I need to, 80MPH top speed and does 200 miles on £15 of petrol) I don't think I'd ever sell my shadow.

Eddie.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

See post below.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

I have ridden bikes for 40 years. My first Harley was a 1978 Superglide that I have had for 32 years. My second is a 1997 Fatboy, above.


----------



## Tom Hudson (Jan 23, 2011)

slingshot_sniper said:


> Nice bikes all of them,I don't have one but if I did it would most likely be a Fatboy and a Yamaha V- MAX 1500cc


I looked at a couple of V Max's - I still do a lot of long rides 1,500 /2,000 mile trips - I like a little more wind protection & the Max only has a 4 gal fuel tank - so the RT was a better choice for me. - I have owned many Harleys - They are building a good bike now - lot's of good choices out there! Just add dollars - BMW's are a little pricey but they build a quality product - enjoy life - Long time dead! 
Tom


----------

